# Wyoming és Utah



## xyxc (2013 Március 12)

​Sziasztok! 
Azért hoztam létre ezt a kis témát,hogy akinek van kedve írjon bele bátran!

Milyen ott az élet,munkalehetőség és közbiztonság?
Volt már ott valaki,esetleg átutazóban?


----------



## kozel (2014 Március 19)

Wyoming allamban, pont az altalad belinkelt kepnek a helyen (Jackson Hole, WY) eltem 2007-tol 2013-ig. Aztan megnosultem es Utah allamba koltoztem (Salt Lake Citytol delre, kb. 40 percre, Provo varos). Ha kivancsi vagy milyen az elet a ket allamban, akkor szivesen leirom.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Március 19)

Orommel olvassuk milyen az elet arra fele?


----------



## xyxc (2014 Március 22)

Én is nagyon kíváncsi vagyok rá! 
Köszönöm,hogy benéztél! 

Sajnos elég ritkán jöttem fel ide, így csak most láttam meg.


----------



## kozel (2014 Április 12)

Wyoming szamomra a vadonrol es a termeszetrol szolt. A Grand Teton National Park kozeleben, Jackson Hole varosaban eltem. Kb. 9 ezres kis turistavaroska, telen siparadicsom, nyaron pedig meg forgalmasabb, mivel alig 1 orara van a Yellowstone National Park. A helyiek kozul szinte mindenki ismer mindenkit, nagyon baratsagosak es befogadoak. A bunozes szinte nulla, en pl. soha nem zartam be a lakasajtot vagy az autot. Nyaron rengeteg elfoglaltsagot lehet talalni. A vadvizi evezestol kezdve a vadonban valo lovaglason keresztul a hosszu kimerito turakig. Negativkent talan a hosszu telet tudnam megemliteni, volt olyan ev, hogy juniusban is havazott . A nyar tokeletes homersekletu itt-ott kuszik fel a homero higanyszala 80 Farenheitra. Nem szeretem a kanikulat, tehat ez megfelelo volt nekem 
Provoban 2012 decemberetol lakom, felesegem itt dolgozik a helyi rendorsegen mint 911 dispatcher. Itt talalhato a BYU egyetem, ami a mormon vallasu emberek ugymond elsodleges valasztasa ha a felsooktatasrol van szo. En nem vagyok e vallas hive, de Salt Lake City es kornyekere, na meg ugy egesz Utah allamra, a mormon vallas ami meghatarozza a mindennapi eletet (pl. vasarnap nem lehet alkoholt kapni, de azt hiszem ezt mar megvaltoztattak egyes helyeken). Itt is gyonyoru a termeszet, a tel nem olyan hosszu, a nyar pedig forrobb mint Wyomingban. Nem voltam hozzaszokva egyaltalan a nagyvarosokhoz, otthon Europaban a Felvideken egy 1700 lelket szamlalo faluban eltem 23 eves koromig, Jackson is csak kivaros volt, Provo es SLC agglomeracioja nekem nagy. Egyelore nem tudom hogy a felesegemmel itt maradunk-e vegleg, vagy Kaliforniaba, annak is az eszaki reszere koltozunk-e tovabb.


----------



## xyxc (2014 Április 23)

Nagyon érdekesnek hangzik, köszönöm a beszámolót.


----------

